# Kodak ESP 3250 - Horrible Printing Quality



## eggs44 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok here is my story, about one year ago I bought this SAME Kodak printer and took it back to to store after many frustrations with it, paper jams, pictures cutting off and of course ink quality. I have had an HP printer ever since.

However my HP printer went down and started acting up and after being so sick and tired of HP's customer support, Plus on HP I kept having DVD label alignment issues as you can see from the picture on the bucket below, I tossed them to the side. So my bother surprised me for christmas with a brand new printer....the Kodak...

So i figured, ok, its been over a year since I last owned this printer, Kodak, the great company they are would have fixed all issues with this printer by now right? WRONG!

When ever I try and print ANYTHING the image is ALWAYS cut up and the ink quality is just as horrible as before. In the photos I have down below, look at the difference in quality of something printed on my old HP printer and this brand new $80 Kodak printer. Its crazy, Kodak customer support is just as horrible, so I am asking here, Any tips on how to get this printer to not cut my pictures up and how to improve color quality?

I wanted a change but IDK why this Kodak is SO bad for the $80 price tag and why in a year no changes have been made to fix it :/

Thank You Guys!

http://s1134.photobucket.com/albums/m602/eggs441/


----------



## eggs44 (Dec 27, 2010)

No help anyone?


----------



## Bobhen127 (Mar 18, 2008)

eggs44 said:


> No help anyone?


Eggs, today is the first time I have looked in on this forum, and I will post a thread for the reason I looked in at all, However, the problem you are having sounds to me like a print head problem. If you still have this printer, and are still having the problem, I would call tech support and tell them that you want a replacement print head. As you probably already know the Kodak has print head separate from the cartridge, and that is how they got the ink price down. Be aware that Kodak support is in a far away land (India) and the technician's English is heavily accented and can difficult to understand 

I have an ESP7 and have had to replace the print head at my expense ($25) since it was out of warranty. Something else that I have discovered is that if you run out of one ink, the other will not work. No color ink, the black will not work. That sounds like a wonderful thing for Kodak, but for the consumer it is not. 

I hope you get some help from support, but I know that when my ESP bites the bullet, I will never buy another anything from the Kodak company again.


----------



## eggs44 (Dec 27, 2010)

Hahaha well long story shot, 5 Print heads, 2 printers and a brand new ESP 5230 later, same problems, its just a horrible product.


----------



## Bobhen127 (Mar 18, 2008)

eggs44 said:


> its just a horrible product.


I sure can't argue with that sentiment! I will use my EXP7 as long as I can, or until it aggravates me to the point of dropping it off the roof, or, until I give it to my worst enemy. Kodak used to be a good company that stood behind their products. Maybe when the camera film industry died......:wave:


----------

